# Search function working?



## Morningstar55 (Dec 28, 2008)

I keep searching the forum for "breakage" in the titles and I get random threads that dont have the search term in them.  Is it working today?  And I am getting threads from 2002?  I know we've talked about breakage since 2002 LOL


----------



## guudhair (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought it was just me...guess it's not working


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2008)

Morningstar55 said:


> I keep searching the forum for "breakage" in the titles and I get random threads that dont have the search term in them. Is it working today? And I am getting threads from 2002? I know we've talked about breakage since 2002 LOL


 Yeah, everytime I try to search I get all kinds of random threads that have nothing to do with what I'm searching for....most of them starting in 2003.


----------



## tobisak1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, the search function is not working for me as well...when will it be fixed?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah...the search function has not been working for the last 2-3 weeks.
It is rather frustrating


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 28, 2008)

Darn, I was hoping this thread was announcing that the search function is up again.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Dec 28, 2008)

I also thought this. 

************************************

This topic has been covered numerous times with nothing new happening.  In this "suggestions" forum, I counted at least 4 search topics on the 1st page alone (I'm sure that the 2nd page has even more than that.) 

Beverly said that she and Nikos are working on this issue--hopefully the search will be back to it's old reliable self soon!  



Lux In Musica said:


> Darn, *I was hoping this thread was announcing that the search function is up again*.


----------



## tetbelle (Dec 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.  It definately hasn't been working for a few weeks.  Glad to know I'm not crazy


----------



## Morningstar55 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well this may help, use Google in the mean time, found this another forum and their search function isnt working either:

Just change the address to: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/index.php  or whatever forum you want to search.

*Google search example with visual aid:*
e.g. for a search on sulfur 8 I put:   
 "sulfur 8" site:forum.blackhairmedia.com









 "sulfur 8" site:forum.blackhairmedia.com


----------



## The Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, I thought I was going crazy. I type in "Hair Stretching" and something totally different off the wall comes up.


----------



## Nalin (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't been able to search in awhile.  I'll Google in the meantime


----------



## Precious_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been trying to search for the word "moisturizers" in search titles only and these random threads keep popping up with NO moisturizer in the title, I was just about to come in and post a thread about something being wrong with the search function and noticed it wasnt just me I didnt want to start a new thread on what's a good moisturizer bc I knew people would be like do a search


----------



## rabs77 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. Hope it's sorted out soon.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 30, 2008)

BUMP - Just checking

(Similarly, I went to check my posts so that I could backtrack, but could only view 182 of my 260+ posts, is this a related problem?)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it's working now.


----------



## msa (Jan 2, 2009)

Another way to search...in google just type in "moisturizer site:longhaircareforum.com". Works every time.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 2, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I think it's working now.


 
yeah, it is. also thanks for the tip msa.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 2, 2009)

Morningstar55 said:


> Well this may help, use Google in the mean time, found this another forum and their search function isnt working either:
> 
> Just change the address to: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/index.php or whatever forum you want to search.
> 
> ...


 
This is a good idea. You can also do site:longhaircareforum.com breakage


----------



## awhyley (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang, that's awesome.  I knew I could do a searhc, but not one as extensive as all that.
Thank you to you both.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think it's working.  It was working just fine until they decided to update it or whatever they were trying to do.....oh well


----------

